# Center channel speaker / PS3 stand.



## GeorgeS (Oct 15, 2015)

Bought some industrial metal legs to make a stand for my center channel speaker in my theater room with a bottom shelf for a PlayStation. The top shelf is from the remnants of my bar slabs and the bottom shelf is also a live edge slab but it's 3/4" instead of 1-1/4". The bottom shelf will fit onto the bottom brackets. The top has one coat of Waterlox Semi Gloss and it will get two more in the next 48 hours.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 16, 2015)

That piece with the pen blanks sitting on it in the background is the bottom shelf.


----------



## frankp (Oct 20, 2015)

That's going to look nice.


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 20, 2015)

@frankp Thank you sir!


----------

